# We got 1 1/2 inches of...........................



## loggerman (Oct 27, 2009)

.Rain here in jackson,maine


----------



## KSB (Mar 5, 2007)

*Rain, no snow!*

Rain, Rain, Rain. 50 degrees last night, no snow at all this year yet. Things are pretty slim money wise. No one has paid there contracts and the per storm work we depend on is just not there. Hard to be in the holiday mood.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Same here in Nova Scotia, rain, rain, and more GD rain


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

not here just picked up 20 inchespayup it will work its way over im sure. Its hard to believe that were already 6 inches away from our average


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Same here in Colorado. We have not plowed once this year.... But the guys up in the mountians have got pounded all winter. Colorado is weird.
Robert


----------

